

A nonsensical parody of Lesswrong and the Bhagavad Gita - FluffyMuffins
http://theholylwita.blogspot.com/

======
Q4273j3b
I don't know, I kind of liked it. Is it poking fun at how these loosely-allied
movements (Bayesian rationalism, transhumanism, etc.) are actually quite been-
there, done-that, in an intellectual history sense? Here's what I noticed in
the poem...

\- Eliezer Yudkowsky as singularity-prophet / writer of sacred texts \-
Claiming all sorts of famous people are allied with / inspired your movement,
when in reality, they wouldn't have had any idea what you were on about
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appropriation_%28sociology%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appropriation_%28sociology%29))
\- Intellectual bias as original sin \- Anticipating a new world order
(millenarianist movement:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millenarianism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millenarianism))
\- The celebration of the lone genius(es) vs a society that doesn't understand
(which is from 19th century romanticism,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanticism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanticism))
\- And of course, more specifically, Nietzsche's Übermensch
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%9Cbermensch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%9Cbermensch)),
a possibly embarrassing idea to be caught in historical dialogue with

The more I overthink this poem-parody, the more I enjoy it. Thanks for
posting.

~~~
FluffyMuffins
No Problem and Thank you ^_^. It was either this. Also its based on the Hare
Krishna translation of the Gita. Only the first chapter

